# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Конференция ИБ-2020. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами - об уме и эфире

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.26.34. 29 августа 2020 г.

https://youtu.be/9piYwozHg00

----------

